# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Hoe voorkom je wagenziekte?

## Leontien

De herfstvakantie is gestart en dat betekent dat veel gezinnen er weer op uittrekken. Sommige gaan met de auto zelfs de grens over om vakantie te vieren. Helaas komt het nog vaak voor dat mensen tijdens de rit last krijgen van wagenziekte. Vooral bij kinderen in de leeftijd van 3-12 jaar oud komt het dikwijls voor dat ze erg misselijk zijn gedurende een lange reis. 

*Oorzaken en symptomen* 
Wagenziekte is een bewegingsziekte, ook wel bekend als luchtziekte of zeeziekte. De oorzaak heeft vaak te maken met het evenwichtsorgaan. Het evenwichtsorgaan kan in de war raken omdat de ogen veel beweging signaleren terwijl het lichaam niet meebeweegt. Symptomen zijn onder meer hoofdpijn, duizeligheid, misselijkheid, of een algemeen onbehagen gevoel. In extremere gevallen gaat het ook gepaard met koude transpiratie en veel overgeven. 

*Tips Allianz Global Assistance*
Probeer de dag voor vertrek zoveel mogelijk te ontspannen, genoeg rust te nemen en licht te eten. Bepaalde voedingsmiddelen kunnen een ongemakkelijk gevoel veroorzaken. Vermijd het eten van vette etenswaren, koolzuurhoudende dranken en melk. 
Wanneer u op de dag van vertrek medicijnen tegen wagenziekte inneemt is het verstandig om te kijken of deze wel vergoed worden. Daarnaast moeten ze een halfuur voor vertrek genomen worden. 
Bent u de autobestuurder tijdens de reis, controleer dan vooraf de bijwerkingen van uw medicijnen. Sommige medicijnen kunnen slaperigheid veroorzaken. Raadpleeg vooraf uw arts of apotheker voor goede alternatieven. 
Draag op de dag van vertrek comfortabele kleding.
Indien mogelijk, zorg dat u tussen andere mensen in zit of nestel u tussen tassen en kussens om veel bewegen te voorkomen. 
Drink gedurende de reis voldoende water om uitdroging te voorkomen.
Kijk naar buiten en zoek een rustig punt waar u de aandacht op kunt leggen om misselijkheid te voorkomen.
Niet lezen, gamen of gebruik maken van de mobiele telefoon, dit werkt misselijkheid in de hand.
Wanneer u per boot of vliegtuig reist, probeer dan altijd in het midden zodat er minder beweging is. 
Zorg altijd voor voldoende frisse lucht krijgt, stop onderweg om te luchten en probeer, indien mogelijk, tijdens de reis zoveel mogelijk te slapen.
Algemeen advies: Het sluiten van de ogen is een goede manier om misselijkheid tegen te gaan. Het is ook belangrijk om tijdens de reis zo ontspannen mogelijk te zijn en stressvolle situaties te vermijden.

Heb jij nog andere tips tegen wagenziekte?

----------


## gerard1977

Doordat het evenwichtsorgaan bewegingen registreert welke met de ogen niet worden gevolgd raken de hersenen als het ware in de war. De informatie zegt dat we vertikaal of horizontaal bewegen terwijl we in het vliegtuig of de auto er niets van zien. Waardoor wordt reisziekte veroorzaakt, wat zijn de tips en hoe kan bijvoorbeeld een stukje gember daarbij helpen?

----------


## PietV

Sommige tips die hier tegen wagenziekte gegeven worden, verbazen mij erg. Ik heb er snel last van, maar bij mij helpen de volgende tips:

* Zorg dat je de weg kunt zien tijdens het rijden. Je hersenen en evenwichtsorgaan kunnen zich dan voorbereiden op bijvoorbeeld bochten en hobbels in de weg (dus doe je ogen juist niet dicht)
* Hoe slechter de vering van de auto, hoe minder last ik heb van wagenziekte. Dus beweeg juist mee met de auto en ga niet zitten of liggen slapen! Auto's die meer 'zweven' zorgen voor meer wagenziekte.

Ik ben benieuwd of anderen deze ideeën herkennen!

----------

